# Rocky - Army style!



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Check out my boy's new Puppia harness, it FINALLY arrived today. His last one was way too small! I think he looks pretty cool, he will be the envy of all the other dogs LOL!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

That is so cute!!! I love the Puppis's...they have so many different styles!


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

He looks stunning!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

That's brilliant Lynda !
Rocky is a Macho Man 
He looks pleased with it, too.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

That is one handsome little soldier!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

That looks brilliant, I am contemplting on buying a step in Puppia harness and looked at the army ones but wasn't sure. Seeing it on Rocky has shown me how great they look.

What size did you buy and what is Rocky's chest and neck measurements.

Jake is 8" neck and 12.5" Chest and I was told to get a medium as they said as he is growing the small would not fit him long.

Rocky is a handsome chap...


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

Rocky is soo cute kind of looks like my little Moe! and i want one of those harnesses, they look so comfy


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Rocky looks awesome in that. What a handsome boy!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Mmmmm gosh I have no idea what his measurements are, I will do it later and post it for you (he is sleeping on my boyfriends lap at the mo), he is a larger chi, 8 and a half pounds.

This one is medium, his small was getting pretty tight on him, love the step in ones, had the other over the head style when he was a pup but he grew out of it really fast!

I wasn't sure about the army one but I think it looks ace now I see it love the blue its kinda different, it has a wee bit of bling on the velcro fastening tab LOL.

It was ordered from Pet London but it took a few weeks to get as it was out of stock.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Rocky looks gorgeous in his camo!! Beautiful!

Brodysmom


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Rocky looks so cute as always, I love his new puppia,,, they are the best....


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Ooh - Holly thinks Rocky is the hottest army guy ever!!!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh my god, Rocky is so handsome. I adore his new puppia and he looks so ready for his walks. Great purchase, love puppia!!!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Deme said:


> That looks brilliant, I am contemplting on buying a step in Puppia harness and looked at the army ones but wasn't sure. Seeing it on Rocky has shown me how great they look.
> 
> What size did you buy and what is Rocky's chest and neck measurements.
> 
> ...


Rocky is now awake has been measured and he has a 10 inch neck and a 15 inch chest. The puppia is a medium.


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

he looks gorgeous Lynda! such a nice harness.

thank you ever so much for your card hun  xxxx


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

claireeee said:


> he looks gorgeous Lynda! such a nice harness.
> 
> thank you ever so much for your card hun  xxxx


Awww you too Claire!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Lynda - he is so handsome in that!! 

I bought my two the overhead puppias - really regret I didn't get the step in, they look so much more comfy and easier to get on.

Rocky is the perfect model!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

lovely harness! Tiny's jealous already  lol


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

oh my gosh rocky is adorable!! xxx


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh wow Rocky looks like mr cool in this


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Love Rocky Lynda! Nice to see pics of him.
He looks so cool in his new Harness x

It's a shame they dont xxs on Pet london cause would love to get Darla one.
Even Daisy would be an xs i think.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Gotta love a man in uniform. Cute.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Looks just fabulous !! Rocky is the best !!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

aw rocky u look great in that color!


----------

